# Need advice on a cutting diet



## Noob (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey guy's. Have a quick question, right now I'm tad heavy. Wiegh prob 225 but high bf. I am looking to cut down on the bf. I do cardio before my workouts and lift hard for at least two hours, drinking water all day, eating chicken and fish, and protein shakes. What's a good way to cut? I want to cut before I cycle or go for straight mass.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/10255-A-Primer-on-DCA-IIFYM-for-Aspiring-Dieters


I'm moving this to the diet forum Noob, it seems a more appropriate place for this thread. I'm also renaming the title to make it more easy to search for.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 28, 2014)

check the casein or whey before a workout thread, plenty of info there. LOL


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 28, 2014)

1.) always do cardio after weights not before, you would habe used up alot of your glycogen stores from lifting so alot more of a chance of your body using fat stores for fuel when doing the cardio. 

2.) your lifting for waaay to long try keep it to 45 mins to an hour with little rest periods, add in super sets drop sets etc to meep heart rate up. 

3.) add in hiit training 3 times a week for superior fst loss!

4.) by the look of what your saying about gour diet im pretty sur you dont have a huge knowledge on what ku shoukd be eating and at the correct macros? 

Im sure docd will chime in on this one had great discussions with him today


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 1, 2014)

Find out your TDEE and try to eat 10-15% under that.  Personally I cut well keeping my carbs between 60-100 grams per day.  Everyone's a little different so you have to play around with your diet to get it dialed in.


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

Surfliftsleep said:


> 1.) always do cardio after weights not before, you would habe used up alot of your glycogen stores from lifting so alot more of a chance of your body using fat stores for fuel when doing the cardio.
> 
> 2.) your lifting for waaay to long try keep it to 45 mins to an hour with little rest periods, add in super sets drop sets etc to meep heart rate up.
> 
> ...



Great post! And correct. NEVER do cardio before weights. Burns up the glycogen needed to hoist the iron. HIT kicks ass, and yes, no more than an hour lifting. And yes, I also agree his diet is what's 90% of the problem.


----------

